# Clicker Training



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 21, 2011)

So I read that you can clicker train tegus. Kodo is proving to be an exceptionally intelligent animal and I thought I would give it a try. Has anyone every tried clicker training a tegu, or any other reptile for that matter? I have no idea how to do this and I could really use some help.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 21, 2011)

No personal experience dragon, but I did see a tv show once where they had clicker trained CHICKENS.....lol! I'd have to say tegus are far superior to chickens as far as intelligence, so it probably can be done. Ha! I'm interested to see if anyone has done it.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck and don't forget to post your results.


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 21, 2011)

I got some info on it awhile back from someone on youtube by the screen name of nicks75.Ive been working with my tegu and he seems to be getting it but its been hard beacuse hes starting to slow down abit on eatting so I cant tain him every to every other day like normal.If your tegu is small enough I would suggest starting in the bath tub.If not the bathroom or small room will do.Here is so vids that show it&down below is the info he gave me to try its not mine but I find no harm in shareing it with others.All credit gose to him ofcourse.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lwTw4CFSmQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr9gEO8KmYY

Here are the steps to do during dog clicker training.
1-Charging the clicker
2-Testing
3-Give the order
4-Clicking
5-Reward
6-Break
7-Jackpot
1. Charging the clicker: Ok, what you have to do, is to associate the clicker with reward to your pet. He/she doesn't have to make a trick. Just do this; Click, then reward. Repeat this 10 times. (be sure that the timing is good. The time between the reward and the click must be under 1 second.)
2. Testing: Now that the pet associate the clicker with reward, make a little test. If everytime you click, without no reason, you see that the animal raise his head, or turn alert and look for something, then the animal has understand the association. If there is no reaction, return to step 1. (it can be very long, so be patient). 
3. Give the order: Now what you have to do, is to wait until the animal make the action that you are looking for. Be very CAREFUL. You have to look the animal with a perfect attention. Because, if the click/reward is made 2 seconds late, then it's over, the association can't be done.
4. Clicking: Right after that the animal has made the action you are looking for, click immediatly. If you click 2 second after the action, it's too late.
5. Reward: Right after the click, reward the animal with the treat. Be quick, again, if it's 2 second after the click, it's too late. Also, use small reward. If the treat are too big, it will takes to much time to eat, and he/she won't understand the association.
6. Break: Give a little break, 10-20 seconds is perfect.
7. Jackpot: right after the training, let the animal made a easy action. Click and give a big reward to conclude the training. (don't forget to cheer the animal).
Here are some example that I have made with THE BASIC INFORMATION. It doesn't mean that it will works, but you can try it! Remember, training is suppose to be a fun time! Not a task!
F. Example one: Training the tegu to learn his name.
Goal: Training the tegu to learn his name, and to crawl up to you.
Step1: Take your Tegu and bring him into a small and clear room. (no furniture only a clean floor). Remember, you have to be all alone with your Tegu to reduce stress and to have his perfect attention.
Step2: Charge the clicker
Step3: Repeat his name clearly and loudly many time.
Step4: Repeat his name until he/she comes to you (it can be very long, but don't give up.).It can only be a pure luck. But with a reward, this "luck" will happen many time lol. You can be very near at the Tegu for the beginning. So it won't be too long.
Step5: Once he/she is very near of you (close to your feet, or on you) click and reward in one second.
Step6: Change position, go somewhere else in the room, with a bigger distance.
Step7: Repeat Step2 to Step6. Don't forget to extend your distance between your Tegu and you.
Step8: Don't forget to make many short period of training everyday, with great reward.
*Warning: If your Tegu have a long and complicated name, it will be longer for him to learn his trick. 
G. Example two: Potty train
Goal: Train the Tegu to poop in a cat litter, or box. This training is difficult, it will take a lot of time and many good reward.
Step1: Bring your tegu in a very small and clear room (no furniture).
Step2: Put a cat litter box, in the room.
Step3: Here is the hard part. If you see the Tegu, shaking his butt (going to poo) put him/her immediatly in the cat litter. BE PREPARED, YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR REWARD CLOSE TO YOU!
Step4: Right after the last "piece" of poop, click and reward.
Step5: Let the poop in the cat litter. The smell could help the Tegu to associate the poop with the cat litter.
*Warning: This is very hard, it can takes many month of training and don't forget to charge the clicker (if he already knows it, you don't need to do it again.)
So thats it! I hope that this info/tips could help you to train and understand some basic of animal training!
If there is other information/correction/comment/question to ask, please send me a Private message.
Don't Forget, HAVE FUN! 

When ever I feed him I tap on the floor, I always feed him outside his enclosure to insure that he doesn't learn to recognize my hand with food when I grab him out of his enclosure, Its best to start with a baby.
I'll take him out of the enclosure and feed him on a plate, when he starts eating I'll tap on the floor, do this every feeding for a few days, after a week or two try tapping to see if he responds, if not just keep tapping when he starts eating, eventually he will learn to recognize the tapping with food. 
Once he learns, its best to tap and show him your hand without feeding right away so he learns not to see your hand as the food but more as a dinner bell. After a minute or two place his food down away from him so he can't see your hand near the food. The trick is to never have let him see your hand near the food. I had a tegu long ago that I used this method and he grew into a massive lizard never showing any kind of feeding aggression. When you tap call his name too and it may or may not happen but my old tegu after years of doing this would eventually respond to just calling his name. 
This is not only great to show off but also if you have your lizard roam the house and wedges himself somewhere you can't reach, by tapping you will get him to come to you. My old tegu would crawl on my lap by tapping on my legs


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, ilovelizards...informative post and I like hours you tied in your own experiences with success.

I have some modest experience with clicker training for small mammals and birds, and whistle training for birds of prey, but I've never worked with it with any reptile. Looks like it worked for you...i will definitely be referring back to this post.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, ilovelizards. This is a great help. I thought I was gonna have to shoot in the dark on this one. I promise I will keep everyone updated once I get started.


----------



## NancyLewis (Aug 30, 2011)

For how long does training take place?


----------



## Thumper (Sep 25, 2011)

I've done clicker training with my dog and taught him a bunch of tricks. It's actually a training system developed by dolphin trainers. I got a book and learned. My dog and I have developed a super close relationship and clicker training definitely helped. I'll try to look for the book and let u know.


----------



## ilovelizards (Oct 8, 2011)

Idk yet if it would work with tegu's but with the servise dog I help train.If they dont know the trick yet we just wait for it to naturally happan and then reward we will do this several times then put a command to it.but with the dogs if it a verbal comand we only uses one word.Maby a good one for a tegu would to be to touch your palm& if say you want the tegu to come&then go to your sholder.then say your comand or place your palm on your shoulder.but you want to always postatively reinforce.So say if it come and climes up on your arm but dosent get all the way to your shoulder.reward it.&eventually it will get frusterated and clime all the way up.


----------

